# Utah man hacks Wy Draw system



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I found this on the Washington Outdoor forum, don't remember seeing it here.

"NEWS ALERT: UTAH resident hacks the WY Game and Fish Application system. Applies for a sheep tag 99 times in less than one minute. Gathers up nearly 24 preference points in one year!!! This company also builds the software that many of the big application services use to apply their clients. Maybe you didn't have a fair shot at that coveted tag the past few years that you thought you did??? -G

From the WYOMING BUSINESS REPORT..."At a glance
A Utah man was charged in Laramie County District Court last week after allegedly tampering with the Wyoming Game and Fish computer system to get two moose licenses and nearly two-dozen preference points for hunting tags in one year."

I guess he runs a company(app) that helps you with drawing a tag. Here is a link to the sight.
http://hunting-washington.com/smf/index.php/topic,223296.0.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great news! My chances of getting another "Once in a lifetime" sheep tag look good.

Thanks for posting this. I was going to put this up last week.

There's talk there may be a number of individuals running this scam. More to come.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I hope this case alerts other states, especially Utah, to examine their procedures in issuing permits. If this is being done in Wyoming, there is absolutely no reason to believe it can't be and isn't being done in other states.

Since most states use contracted private businesses to actually run the drawings, I wonder just exactly how much oversight is really taking place. The good-old-boy systems seems to creep in whenever there is money to be made.

This kind of leads into the question being ask on another thread..."Expo Results"... about how honest or valid the drawing system used at the conventions are. I'd be willing to bet these drawing are fraught with errors/fraud and lack of oversight. 

I suspect that since this is a fairly new and rare crime the penalties are misdemeanor levels at best. So much upside at so little risk.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i posted it a back in january but it's been slow around here. i'm glad this guy is drawing attention to the flaws in the system.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/190218-well-s-one-way-increase-your-odds.html


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

In other news, WY has updated their website admin passwords, "pa$$word" now no longer works. 8)


-DallanC


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Man that’s wild... makes me kinda sad for the rest of us that put in year after year waiting for the day our name is drawn. I’m 39 and have never drawn a LE tag. I have a bunch of points I’ve built up over the years, so I will eventually have my day.... 

I feel like they should let us lynch people that do these things. Especially the ones that wipe out LE units of large number of trophy animals. Then unsuspecting public draws tags and gets stuffed. Rotten bastards!!! &#55357;&#56849;


----------

